# Lower driver's seat



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Folks:

I drive an 06 M6 GTO. I'm 6"3, so in order to fit, I have to push my seat back, and recline it quite a bit. It's ok, but not ideal as I the shifter is a little too far away. I'd like to sit in a more upright position.

Is there any way to lower the stock seats? If not, are they any after market seats (e.g., racing seats) that would give me more head clearance in a more upright position?

Thanks,

Dave.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

do you have the seat all the way down too...perhaps tilted back just a bit???...I'm 6'6" and fit in mine ('06)...hope you can get yours worked out...

Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My friend Jim is 6'6, almost 400lbs and he was able to sit in the drivers seat of my GTO no problem.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Folks:

Thanks for the responses!

So.. I've had my car since new, and in that time I've tried many different driving positions. It's not a question of fit, as comfort (I drive ~ 400 miles a week).

In order to get head clearance, I need to recline the seat. The problem is, whenever the seat back is reclined, it increases the distance between my arm and the shifter(even when I slide the seat forward as far as I can). So, when I am shifting into first, third, or fifth, I have to sit up a bit.

If I could drop the seat height an inch or two, then I could sit more upright and not have to sit up every time I wanted to shift into first, third or fifth.

Not a big deal.. just looking for a bit more comfort.

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

silversport said:


> do you have the seat all the way down too...perhaps tilted back just a bit???...I'm 6'6" and fit in mine ('06)...hope you can get yours worked out...
> 
> Bill


Dang 6 6"!!!


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah at 6"6" I'm guessing he has no trouble reaching the shifter 

Actually, after talking to y'all, I adjusted my seat again: as far down as possible, as far forward as my knees could take, tilted up at the front to support legs and lower back, and reclined as little as possible. It's pretty comfortable, not quite where I want it, but better...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

and you have pulled the telescoping wheel as far towards you as possible???...I only say this as many did not know the wheel tilts AND telescopes what little it does...

Good Luck,

Bill


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Bill, thanks for checking. Yes, I have telescoped the steering wheel fully and adjusted it (I like the angle down a bit). Actually, the way everything is now, it's pretty good (best it's been in years!).


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

good to know and hope your adjustments work for you...enjoy your GTO...

Bill


----------

